# Anyone take this route?



## birdsridebuses (Jun 12, 2012)

I am trying to see if taking a bus from Columbia, MO to Knoxville, TN is feasible. The route involves getting on and off 3 buses and, of course, doing the same thing on the way back. From what I understand you can take a Megabus from Columbia, MO to St. Louis, another from St. Louis to Memphis, and another from Memphis to Knoxville. Has anyone else taken this route? How long would it take? I know it will be inexpensive, but is it possible (and practical) to line up three buses like this?


----------



## fairviewroad (Jun 15, 2012)

Megabus does not guarantee connections or even, in most cases, provide plausible do-it-yourself connections. So while it's entirely possible to line up

three such segments on your own, you'd have to make sure those connections make sense since Megabus is not seeking your business as a connecting

passenger.

At a quick glance of the schedule, it looks like you'd have to endure a 20-hour layover in St. Louis. And playing around a bit on the Megabus website, it

looks like you'd probably spend at least $50 on such a trip not counting the cost of meals or lodging in STL.

Meanwhile Greyhound will get you from Columbia to Knoxville in 13 hours for an advance purchase of $87.

Megasbus may have its strong points but getting people from one mid-size city to another is not one of them.


----------



## Ozark Southern (Jun 28, 2012)

I have not taken Megabus, but I do know that in Columbia, Megabus comes to the city bus transfer station (ex-Wabash RR). They'll announce the bus over the speakers inside when it comes. One of the better spots for Megabus, IMO. In St. Louis, you'll be dropped off and picked up at Union Station (not Gateway Station where Amtrak and Greyhound are). Again, I haven't actually traveled the route; this information I know from coincidentally having been at those locations while Megabus was loading.


----------

